# Zebedee and SandJ hard at work helping you



## artona

Hi

Zebedee and SandJ have been hard at work over the past few days working on help guides to help us all. I think its fantastic, what does everyone else think.

Many thanks to you pair from Nuke and all the moderators. I know its taken hours of work to get to this point.

This is one Zebedee emailed to me today.

See how to put photos work into messages

stew


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Zebedee and SandJ have been hard at work over the past few days working on help guides to help us all. I think its fantastic, what does everyone else think.
> 
> Many thanks to you pair from Nuke and all the moderators. I know its taken hours of work to get to this point.
> 
> This is one Zebedee emailed to me today.
> 
> See how to put photos work into messages
> 
> stew


Excellent even I understood it, well done

Regards


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Yes Steve (SandJ) and Dave (Zebedee) have worked very hard, excellent work  Your efforts will help the members greatly with avatars and posting pictures etc, thanks from me also.

MHS…Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, guys. Hopefully, it'll help members (especially new ones) a lot.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Instructions for adding photo*

FAB!


----------



## Chascass

I think they should be appointed Avatar coordinators,  well done guys.


----------



## Zebedee

I can't see it.       Must be something wrong with this machine.

Thanks for the kind words - I hope it will save a lot of anguish for those whose computers work OK :evil: :evil: *unlike this confounded article*, :evil: :evil: but are not too proficient with the bells and whistles.

Regards


----------



## savannah

Absolutely FANTASTIC.....and so EASY.....and you know that if I can say that...... it MUST be easy !!
Thankyou Zebedee and Sandj
Lynda


----------



## 94055

Zebedee said:


> I can't see it.       Must be something wrong with this machine.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words - I hope it will save a lot of anguish for those whose comuters work OK :evil: :evil: *unlike this confounded article*, :evil: :evil: but are not too proficient with the bells and whistles.
> 
> Regards


Hi Everyone thanks for the kind words   
We will keep adding them as we finish them.
Upload a photo/avatar to a new nested album is nearly finished.

Dave 
I was unable to open in Internet Explorer but opened fine in Firefox.
If others could confirm please.
Dave did you compile using Firefox or IE? I used Firefox for the one I sent to Stew.

PLease give your feedback as to what you used....Thanks

Steve


----------



## linal

Yes very very good Thanks

Alex.


----------



## Fatalhud

:b: :r: :i: :l: :l: :i: :a: :n: :t:


----------



## Zebedee

SandJ said:


> Dave
> I was unable to open in Internet Explorer but opened fine in Firefox.
> If others could confirm please.
> Dave did you compile using Firefox or IE? I used Firefox for the one I sent to Stew.
> PLease give your feedback as to what you used....Thanks
> Steve


Hi Steve

I haven't got Firefox, though it sounds like it might be worth getting. Can you run Firefox and IE7 side by side - swapping between them as necessary?

I think it must be something to do with file associations (?) or a software conflict, as I have Flash Reader 9 installed, and the full Flash 8 program. Obviously IE7 will display the files during compilation, so why not when they come back from the forum?

I assume Nuke would not have tweaked the files at all - there would be no need, so they should be identical to the ones I sent in.

Curious - wish I was clever :!: :!: :!:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Well done sweeties, very clear and easy to follow. You should ask Nuke for a raise :wink: :wink: 

Oh if by opened it you mean the link to how to add photo I opened it in IE 7 no bother!!


----------



## rogerandsandra

EXCELLENT,
Thank you


----------



## Zebedee

carolgavin said:


> Well done sweeties, very clear and easy to follow. You should ask Nuke for a raise :wink: :wink:


Hi Carol

Thanks to you and everyone for the kind words.  

We're not on the payroll, just in case anyone really thinks we are. (_Well, I'm not anyway, Steve might be craftier than me_.) :wink: :wink:

Open to offers though - free membership for life, or even a HUGE discount at Outdoorbits.

(_Joking Nuke. Plenty of people have helped me, so it's just nice to give a bit back_)

Cheers


----------



## 103345

Excellent thank you....I think even daft old me can follow those instructions. 
Very Well Done

Annie


----------



## LPDrifter

Zebedee said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> I was unable to open in Internet Explorer but opened fine in Firefox.
> If others could confirm please.
> Dave did you compile using Firefox or IE? I used Firefox for the one I sent to Stew.
> PLease give your feedback as to what you used....Thanks
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> I haven't got Firefox, though it sounds like it might be worth getting. Can you run Firefox and IE7 side by side - swapping between them as necessary?
> 
> I think it must be something to do with file associations (?) or a software conflict, as I have Flash Reader 9 installed, and the full Flash 8 program. Obviously IE7 will display the files during compilation, so why not when they come back from the forum?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Yes you can run Firefox and IE7 side by side. Even have both open in different windows at same time. Firefox is really good and I use it almost all the time.


----------



## Zebedee

LPDrifter said:


> Yes you can run Firefox and IE7 side by side. Even have both open in different windows at same time. Firefox is really good and I use it almost all the time.


Thanks Drifter. I just installed it and am using it now.

Seems strange at first, but once I am used to it I expect it will be fine. It will display my help file - though it does look rather more pixellated and ill-defined than when it left me this morning. Is Firefox not quite so good on fine detail?

Cheers


----------



## DJP

There's always one! :lol: 
When I click on the link all I get is a blank white page?
Windows XP plus AOL 9
Any suggestions please?


----------



## asprn

artona said:


> I think its fantastic, what does everyone else think.


Rubbish.


----------



## Zebedee

DJP said:


> There's always one! :lol:
> When I click on the link all I get is a blank white page?
> Windows XP plus AOL 9
> Any suggestions please?


There's at least two mate.

I compiled the bloody thing and couldn't see it online.   

It appears it's a browser problem and that Firefox is the answer. I downloaded and installed it yesterday (free) and so far it seems pretty good. Quite a bit different to Internet Explorer in appearance, but a lot faster and it will display websites that I've never been able to view before.

You can leave both browsers loaded on the computer and choose which is to be your default - this can be changed at any time.

Firefox will prompt you to transfer your "Favourites" from IE, but FF calls them "Bookmarks"

Give it a shot. Nothing to lose, and it works for me - as they say.

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee

asprn said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its fantastic, what does everyone else think.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubbish.
Click to expand...

Still suffering from your 'Man Flu' then I see Dougie. :roll:

( :lol: ) _In case anybody doesn't realise we have a little spar occasionally_


----------



## artona

Hi Zebs

I was waiting for some parameters. For example I have to agree with Dougie if we are comparing it to Photoshop, the best piece of software in the word but its fantastic compared to Vista, the trojan horse


stew


----------



## sallytrafic

Works fine on Apple iMac and Safari, graphics are a bit chunky but it does what it says on the tin!!


----------



## 96798

Absolutly brilliant even this numpty should manage that.

John


----------



## 94055

artona said:


> I think its fantastic, what does everyone else think.





asprn said:


> [
> 
> Rubbish.


Thank you for your encouragement

Dougie :roll: :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Groper

Excellent tutorials.Yes you can use IE7 and Firefox side by side. 
I occasionally have problems getting online again with Firefox if I have locked the internet with ZoneAlarm whilst I am not "surfing" and then try to unlock to go back online. 

Clive


----------



## anita302

Fantastic work, Brilliant,  Just take a look at my new Avatar.  
I would never know were to start.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## carol

Dave/Steve

It is very good, easy to follow, now the bit I asked Steve about, within a post if you wish to add several pictures with text in between - do you have to add the photo and then preview it, and then type the next bit and then add the graphic to go in there, preview it etc.,

Or is there another way, if the above is correct, fine, I can manage it, but when I did a message, I typed the bit I wanted, added the graphic, typed the next bit and then added the graphic, (no previewing in between) and it didn't work.

Firefox (to me) is better than IE (since their upgrades, mine doesn't even work, it won't install the updates, keeps saying it needs one and yet it won't install it - rubbish, Firefox is great.....much better...and MS has copied lots of its ideas, like tabs....etc.

Carol


----------



## Zebedee

carol said:


> Dave/Steve. . . . within a post if you wish to add several pictures with text in between - do you have to add the photo and then preview it, and then type the next bit and then add the graphic to go in there, preview it etc.,
> 
> Or is there another way, Carol


Don't know Carol. I'll have a play tomorrow if I have time after fixing the two water leaks on the van. :evil:

No - not leaking IN, but leaking out of the fresh water tank.

Cheers


----------



## Pusser

Excellent - looking forward to the lesson regarding MHF Search button.
Thank you both for all the time you have spent.


----------



## Zebedee

Pusser said:


> Excellent - looking forward to the lesson regarding MHF Search button.
> Thank you both for all the time you have spent.


No probs Puss - glad you find it useful.

Ddin't stay up as late as you though to do them! You're not in the supermarket again are you? 8O  :wink:


----------



## 94055

Pusser said:


> Excellent - looking forward to the lesson regarding MHF Search button.
> Thank you both for all the time you have spent.


Thanks Puss

Search button...............Errrrrrmmmmmmm.........


Zebedee said:


> No probs Puss


Over to you with that one Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

SandJ said:


> Search button...............Errrrrrmmmmmmm.........
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No probs Puss
> 
> 
> 
> Over to you with that one Dave :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Gee thanks Steve. I suppose I should feel flattered. :? 

It won't be for a day or two though, as I've got quite a bit to do on the PMs one yet and a list of jobs from the boss.

Cheers


----------



## Soldat

Hi,

The instructions are lovely , thank you

BUT

I am sorry I do not have the attachment control panel below which it is referring to!...

Please H E L P ! ! !

Its been 5 years since last post here


----------



## bognormike

it's also been 3 1/2 years since the help post wast submitted! 

what are you having a problem with? :?


----------



## Soldat

Hi,

I just have not got the "add an attachment" panel below this quick reply window here  ...

Not sure what to do if I want to add a pic to this post here, for example..

:!: :?:


----------



## bognormike

when you start a new post you should have the blank area where you type, and below that, underneath the boxes for "attach signature" and "notify me when a reply is posted" etc is the "add an attachment" - in blue at the centre of the page. below that is the "filename" box with the "browse" button . You press that browse button to get a picture from your computer.


----------



## Soldat

Thanks for that.

Yes, that is so if I start a new post. But I would like to add a picture WHEN REPLYING to a thread, exactly like i am doing now...

There is simply no option of doing so. You can probably see it also when replying to my current post...

There must be a way- I have seen people replying with a picture attached!!!

:roll:


----------



## Soldat

I have figured it out at last!!!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bognormike

yay!


----------

